# Hyperloop by first quarter next year (2017)



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Forbes Welcome

If you have not followed this story I recommend it. Hyperloop is an Elon Musk "idea" that has raised over $250 million of private non government money to be developed; and one of two primary developers of the technology says they'll have a prototype in place by the end of the first quarter of next year 2017. This means we an find out if this is real and works by March 31, 2017? It is truly amazing what private industry can do when government is out of the way. I do hope this works in time to stop California from wasting $120 billion on a high speed rail system that is just stupid.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I want a Hyperloop that connects New York To LA.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Private research and development on projects like this is a good thing until the government takes it and turns it into something that wasn't meant to be.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They can rival airline speeds they believe, and that means rivaling the price point too. They will keep govt out until they find no profit incentive. As long as they can profit they will role with this on their own.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wouldn't a few 30.06 rounds repressurize that above ground metal tube?" Sounds impractical.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Wouldn't a few 30.06 rounds repressurize that above ground metal tube?" Sounds impractical.


The same thing could be said for airplanes but it doesn't happen much. The same could happen to cars on the highway but how often does it? We can't live our lives out of the fear of horrible acts by people. Such an invention would cause someone harm - how? Why would anyone want to cause those using it harm? I would imagine it would be considered a great invention. One of the coolest articles I read on it was that California Ports don't have the capacity to load items made in the USA for shipment overseas. With the invention of a hyperloop for cargo its possible to put a loading station in a very rural area and have the goods "looped" to the port quickly and affordably for shipment overseas.

Also I think the above ground element is just because its cheaper then below ground.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

stowlin said:


> ...The same thing could be said for airplanes but it doesn't happen much. The same could happen to cars on the highway but how often does it?...


"Pipeline Crews Tackle Huge Oil Spill Caused by Shooting"

"Workers struggled today to contain one of the largest spills in the 24-year history of the Trans-Alaska Pipeline, caused on Thursday by a man who fired a bullet into the 4-foot-wide structure after a heavy bout of drinking, law enforcement officials said."

http://www.nytimes.com/2001/10/06/u...e-huge-oil-spill-caused-by-shooting.html?_r=0

Never underestimate the suckage of people.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> "Pipeline Crews Tackle Huge Oil Spill Caused by Shooting"
> 
> "Workers struggled today to contain one of the largest spills in the 24-year history of the Trans-Alaska Pipeline, caused on Thursday by a man who fired a bullet into the 4-foot-wide structure after a heavy bout of drinking, law enforcement officials said."
> 
> ...


Sad; should shoot him with his own rifle. Still how much good has that pipeline done for our country, the people of Alaska, and I would hate to think it wouldn't have ever be built because someone predicted someone would do something horrible in the future.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Sad; should shoot him with his own rifle. Still how much good has that pipeline done for our country, the people of Alaska, and I would hate to think it wouldn't have ever be built because someone predicted someone would do something horrible in the future.


You're absolutely right. Build it. Just engineer in the risks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

IF this idea becomes a reality, they must enlist the help of government so that they can exercise Eminent Domain.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> IF this idea becomes a reality, they must enlist the help of government so that they can exercise Eminent Domain.


Most likely they will. However if they truly remain private they can at least try to buy properties they need first. E.D. for such a purpose is exactly what its for; when the land is needed for the public good and someone doesn't want to sell. At least its not for building a shopping mall or condo. That is when I think its misused. We have E.D. as a government tool for a reason the main thing is it not be abused.


----------

